# (UT) FC FEN WIZZARD at stud



## BRIAN RJ (Nov 21, 2008)

FC Fen Wizzard (FC Fargo II x FC Case Hardened Colors): EIC Clear #D08-052012 & CNM CLEAR #LR-CNM08-050-M-PIV, Hips excellent OFA #LR-164155E35M-PI, Elbows normal OFA#LR-EL33442M37-PI & Eyes normal CERF#LR-53235/2008-61. Only 3 litters on the ground. Out of the first 2 litters born, one from each on the derby list with other placements @ 16mo. For more info on Fen go to www.fenwizzard.com or call Brian @ 801-301-6426.


----------

